# Tolle Dialerangebote nur für Suchmaschinennutzer?



## dvill (2 November 2004)

Die Herren seriöse Geschäftsleute scheinen von der Qualität ihrer Angebote nicht wirklich überzeugt zu sein, wenn sie die tollen Produkte nur für überraschte Suchmaschinennutzer bereithalten und sich sonst wenig Chancen ausrechnen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (2 November 2004)

Stimmt, eigentlich sehr erstaunlich. Ich dachte immer, die tollen Angebote seien alle ihr Geld wert???


----------



## dvill (2 November 2004)

Jetzt gibt es auch die offizielle Bestätigung, dass SP2-User von XP mit erhöhtem Schutz im Internet unterwegs sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (2 November 2004)

Soso,   "Optimierung" nennt man das, wenn man den erhöhten Schutz versucht auszuhebeln.
so was nennt man üblicherweise   " Euphemismus"


> Euphemismus (von griech. euphemein = schönreden) bezeichnet Wörter,
> die einen Sachverhalt beschönigend darstellen


So nennt man z.B statt einen Mitarbeiter zu  feuern "dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung stellen" ...


----------



## cicojaka (2 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herren seriöse Geschäftsleute scheinen von der Qualität ihrer Angebote nicht wirklich überzeugt zu sein, wenn sie die tollen Produkte nur für überraschte Suchmaschinennutzer bereithalten und sich sonst wenig Chancen ausrechnen.
> Dietmar Vill


 Dialer-H* (DAY) macht den Dialer seit Wochen nieder. Das hat Gründe, sicher...


----------



## Aaron (3 November 2004)

..


----------



## sascha (3 November 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> eBay- und Amazonspam nervt mich sehr viel mehr, wenn ich suche, als Dialerseiten.



Nervt auch, stimmt. Aber gerade für unbedarfte User sind Dialer weitaus gefährlicher...


----------



## dvill (3 November 2004)

Ach so, ich dachte schon, es ginge um die Häufung der Angebote von zähgängigen Dialerprojekten bei Ebay, die der alte Besitzer noch verhökern will, bevor sie ganz im Keller sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, ich dachte schon, es ginge um die Häufung der Angebote von zähgängigen Dialerprojekten bei Ebay, die der alte Besitzer noch verhökern will, bevor sie ganz im Keller sind.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Der "Träumer" kann es nicht lassen. Lt. MP laufen die Geschäfte wie nie zuvor.
http://www.affiliate.de/mainpean-dialer-partnerprogramme.htm

Oder reden die das nur schön. Ich ziehe mir gleich mal eine Creditreform von MP.

Rubi


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, ich dachte schon, es ginge um die Häufung der Angebote von zähgängigen Dialerprojekten bei Ebay, die der alte Besitzer noch verhökern will, bevor sie ganz im Keller sind.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Noch was: Die wirklich wichtigen Leute treffen sich dort:
http://business.t-com.de/produkte/index.php?p_id=777

Du warst nicht da. Schade.

Rubi


----------



## Rex Cramer (4 November 2004)

Und die seriösen trafen sich hier...


----------

